# Paph Wossner Kolorand 'Tower of Gold'



## Greenpaph (Nov 7, 2007)

Currently in bloom.

kolopakingii x randsii

I can't take credit for this flowering. Bought it from Heather in low bud!







closeup


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2007)

It's just happy to get out of the basement!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice buy! Nice cross!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 7, 2007)

Lovely... nice pics...


----------



## Heather (Nov 7, 2007)

NYEric said:


> It's just happy to get out of the basement!



Apparently it liked it enough to bloom. 

Came out real nice, Peter!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 7, 2007)

NYEric said:


> It's just happy to get out of the basement!



It liked the basement well enough to set bud. Good job Heather and Peter. It's beautiful.


----------



## Gilda (Nov 7, 2007)

So who gets the kudos oke:? Heather for the growing :clap:and Peter for the great aquisition !!:clap: So Heather, do you have any paphs left ?


----------



## Corbin (Nov 7, 2007)

Kudos to both of you:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 7, 2007)

That cross seems to take the best of both parents....very nice


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 7, 2007)

slippertalker said:


> That cross seems to take the best of both parents....very nice



It really does! You can clearly see both!


----------



## Candace (Nov 7, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice. 
I just might have to make some room around here for
one of those. 

Craig


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2007)

It's lovely. I like the strong striping on the white dorsal.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2007)

LOVE this Paph. I can see both parents but randsii has the better by a good margin. Love randsii......shame I don't have it. Its as rare as rocking horse @%&*&* here.


----------



## tan (Nov 8, 2007)

clean,tidy and love it !!!
a rare orchid !!!


----------



## Gideon (Nov 10, 2007)

Stunning Peter


----------



## Heather (Nov 10, 2007)

Parkside has them. Not so rare. I didn't sell anything I knew I couldn't get another of. 

Jon Barsalou, I still want a div. of your Gemstone's randschild. Now THAT's rare!


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2007)

Parkside has them. Not so rare. *****
If imported them they would be dead before I got them.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 23, 2010)

Currently in bloom again! It is fragrant as well!


----------



## paphioland (Jun 23, 2010)

nice thanks.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 23, 2010)

Greenpaph said:


> Currently in bloom again! It is fragrant as well!



Well don't tease us Peter, let's have a look!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 23, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Well don't tease us Peter, let's have a look!



It looks the same! Oh well; I guess I can take more photos.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 23, 2010)

It looked nice then Peter. Curious, did it take 2.5 years to rebloom? Mine took an excessive lengh of time to rebloom.


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 24, 2010)

Whooo.. that looks fantastic. I just bought a randsii.... oh yes, I know. It should be a tricky one, but I have to give it a try


----------



## jewel (Jun 24, 2010)

gorgeous dorsal:drool: i adore this flower:clap:


----------



## John Boy (Jun 24, 2010)

Good luck with your randsii!!! It's one of the most beautiful slippers out there! Have you guys seen Olaf's Paphiopedilum randsii 'Tokyo' HCC/AJOS???
*If not you better find a chair before opening the Link!!! Really, I mean it....SIT DOWN SO YOU CAN'T FALL!*
Okay, I warned you....:
http://www.orchidee.de/forum/index.php?topic=776.0


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2010)

Wir mussen Einloggen!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 24, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Wir mussen Einloggen!



Ditto!

Thanks for indulging me Peter :noangel:


----------



## John Boy (Jun 24, 2010)

That r.....h again?! Sorry guys, I don't seem to be able to copy the picture. My line seems a bit screwed up today.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 24, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Well don't tease us Peter, let's have a look!



Here you go Tommy:












Rick, it did take 2.5 years to rebloom!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 25, 2010)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: That is fantastic!!! The whole thing looks shiny..


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 25, 2010)

Greenpaph said:


> Here you go Tommy



Arigatou Petey! It is a green wonder.


----------



## emydura (Jun 25, 2010)

Amazing plant. Just stunning. The petals seem longer in this flowering. Surprising you don't see more of this cross.

David


----------



## John Boy (Jun 25, 2010)

2.5 years, given the parentage is hardly a great surpirse, and sort of normal. The flowers are just stunning, and worth waiting for. In relative (bio-mass) terms they probably grow twice as fast as any Brachy...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not a much of a multi-paph person but that is hot!!


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 25, 2010)

Love this hybrid!!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 26, 2010)

Spectacular! :drool:


----------



## John Boy (Jun 26, 2010)

I would still grow this, if it flowered every 5 or 7 years!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 27, 2010)

:drool: :drool: :drool:
:smitten::smitten: one can't go wrong with these kolo X's, worth the space!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2010)

Majestic blooming Peter, thanks for showing the update!!!! Jean


----------



## Heather (Jul 1, 2010)

Regrets, regrets… 

Reminds me of ribbon candy - thanks for the update, Peter - it looks just wonderful!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 1, 2010)

that's quite a show


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 1, 2010)

Impressive six pack Peter!


----------



## troy (Nov 28, 2014)

This is an old thread, I know, is this plant still alive, and how many growths did this plant have when it bloomed?


----------



## emydura (Nov 28, 2014)

When I first saw the post I thought Peter has returned. Fantastic. Alas, that is not the case. 

Troy - Peter hasn't posted for years, so I wouldn't hold your breathe. It is a pretty amazing plant he had there. Hopefully it still exists.


----------



## troy (Nov 28, 2014)

Ahh nuts, yes that plant is great. wonder what happened, was he a longtime enthusiest? maybe he became so rich he's too good for everybody lol.. I have a 6 growth monster wossner kolorand on it's way and wanted to know about it


----------



## emydura (Nov 28, 2014)

troy said:


> Ahh nuts, yes that plant is great. wonder what happened, was he a longtime enthusiest? maybe he became so rich he's too good for everybody lol.. I have a 6 growth monster wossner kolorand on it's way and wanted to know about it



No idea what happened to Peter. He was a big time grower with a huge collection. He had some amazing multi's in particular. You always looked forward to seeing his posts. He was the one who pioneered the blue sky background to his photos. He was very good at it and his photos were very effective.

I'm pretty envious of you. I'd love to have this hybrid. Never seen it for sale.

Here are a couple more posts of the same cross. The first one is Rick's.


http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15542&highlight=kolopakingii+randsii&page=2

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34057&highlight=randsii&page=2


----------



## troy (Nov 28, 2014)

Theres not alot of paph growers in austalia? You could always import flasks


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 29, 2014)

Troy,can you PM me and tell me who you got it from. Just hoping they have any more. I love this hybrid and have been looking for one for a long time.


----------



## troy (Nov 29, 2014)

Cheyenne, I called around for you today, seriously, I asked 4 different breeders they all said no, they don't have it, but I didn't try marilyn at windy hill orchids, you could call her she might have one. post a wanted thread on this site!! Good luck


----------



## emydura (Nov 30, 2014)

troy said:


> Theres not alot of paph growers in austalia? You could always import flasks



I have never seen a flask of this hybrid. Randsii hybrids are few and far between.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 30, 2014)

and always very expensive


----------



## troy (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll self it!! When it blooms


----------



## troy (Nov 30, 2014)

Ozpaph, is importing / exporting in and out of australia as hard as the u.s.?


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 30, 2014)

Harder, by a long shot (Im told).


----------



## troy (Nov 30, 2014)

That sucks, that also drives up the price for you guys :-( learn to propagate


----------

